# Objekt Array an konstruktor übergeben und Initialisieren



## Mino1337 (19. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Objektarray Deklariert und möchte es mit dem Konstruktor per Parameter Initialisieren. Wie geht das ?


```
Class k{

xyz[] h;

public k(xyz[]){

[]h=xyz[];

}

}
```

So geht das doch nicht oder ? da fehlt ja irgendwo nen "new" ?! ...


----------



## nomuri (19. Feb 2014)

Versuchs mal so.


```
Class k{
 
Datentyp[] arrayname;
 
public k(parameter){
 
arrayname = new Datentyp[paremeter];
 
}
 
}
```


----------

